# where to for megs 80 or menz rd85 locally



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

trying to find somewhere local to get some polishes at decent prices, want to avoid them pesky delivery charges, am pontypridd, so Cf postcode i guess:thumb:
am using the g220 on misses car as prefer to have a detailer to mine, ie peter, so just want some cheapish stuff to have a go at misses car, so doesnt matter if i mess it up:lol::lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Glossmax is in Wales?

http://www.glossmax.com/store/


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Llantrisant.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I think Glossmax is in Wales?
> 
> http://www.glossmax.com/store/


yeah dont have a store, its mail order only i believe


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> yeah dont have a store, its mail order only i believe


That won't be a problem Andy.
Send me an email ([email protected]) or PM.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Glossmax said:


> That won't be a problem Andy.
> Send me an email ([email protected]) or PM.


done :thumb::thumb:


----------

